# Not impressed with Honda, yet again! Ugh



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Had an ongoing issue with my unit so it's back in for service, again.

In the meantime I've been considering another blower. With all the reports of both Honda U.S. & Canada looking up serial numbers I thought I'd call. Honda Canada, God bless their hearts, told me to contact a dealer. 

Been seriously considering their HRC mower as my next mower but not after this. For years Honda is mostly what I've heard people rave about when it comes to OPE. I'm happy knowing most have had good luck with them. Up until now it's been on major waste of money. I know anything that's mass produced you're bound to get a lemon some where along the way. But for them to turn me away as they did isn't what I'd call "customer service". 

Not sure what I'll be doing about my lemon. As for my mower, I got 12+ years on a Craftsman So I'll try and hang onto it for another while. May get another when the time comes and save a few Dollars in the process. It definitely won't be a Duh and buy anything Honda.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

JAS - Sorry to hear about the poor performance and lousy experience you're having with your Honda Snow Blower. It really leaves a sour taste when a brand like Honda doesn't meet your expectations. When you invest in the Honda name you should absolutely expect best in class quality and performance. I'm what you call a "heavy user" when it comes to Honda. We own a 2014 Accord, 2011 Odyssey, 2009 HS928 Snowblower, 2005 HS520 Snowblower, 1996 HS621 Snowblower, and a 2003 HRB217HXA mower. Knock on wood, with the exception of preventative maintenance (oil, filters, tires, batteries, wiper blades, paddles, scraper bars, and cutting blades, we really haven't had any major issues with our Honda vehicles or equipment. Can't say enough about Honda build quality, performance, and longevity. 


Has your dealer been able to provide any assistance? Good Luck going forward!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Sooo... What model snowblower, what ongoing issue, and what did you call Honda to ask?


----------



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi

drmerdp , my blower is an HSS622. Each and every time it hits the snow it'll bog down. The thing will start, idle and run fine. When blowing snow it bogs down to where it almost sounds like it wants to stall. This can happen in as little as four inches. It's like the governor won't hold the rpm's. Last time it was serviced the dealer replaced the governor under warranty. It was two years old last Fall and it's still ongoing. I have a neighbor with the same model and it'll blow snow better than our neighbor's 8-10 HP Craftsman. I just don't understand it. When the governor kicks in on that thing I can hear it in my house and they live across the road from me. Fist when they got it, I went over to see what it was b/c I was expecting to see a much bigger machine. To think I bought mine new and my neighbor bought his used. Unreal!

From anything I've read, it appears Honda U.S.A is much better to deal with than the crap we, at least I, have to deal with here in Canada. I had called them to inquire about another blower which is around the same age as mine, I think..... was hoping to find out its age, any possible service/warranty work along with possible recalls. The guy stopped me in my tracks and told me to contact a dealer. 

Either this season or next I'll be needing a new mower. After a friend was telling me about his commercial HRC, some time back, I've been seriously considering purchasing one despite its price. When I called Honda the other day they definitely made my decision for me.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

JAS said:


> my blower is an HSS622. Each and every time it hits the snow it'll bog down. The thing will start, idle and run fine. When blowing snow it bogs down to where it almost sounds like it wants to stall. This can happen in as little as four inches.


It sounds like the full throttle RPM's are too low.

I had this exact problem on my Yamaha YS624 last week. I was a little disappointed and somewhat embarrassed with the performance as it would almost stall with 1/2 a bucket width 6" high, I chalked it up to age. Once I adjusted the throttle screw it was a completely different beast and I'm now able to take on a full 24" width to the top of the bucket extension with ease.

Pick up a laser tachometer at Princess Auto, they're on sale this week for $49, and get a silver Sharpie as the reflective tape in the kit won't stick to anything. Put a mark on the pulley shaft and take a reading. I'm not sure what your Honda should be revving at but I have mine dialed in to 3920 RPM and it's moving snow like a champ!


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Sounds like the dealer is working on the issue but can't pinpoint it, I know it's frustrating but there nothing more you can ask in that regard. 

As for Honda Canada not providing you with a history report for a used snowblower you're looking at, I've never heard of them doing such a thing anyway. I know with vehicles there are third party companies out there you can pay for history reports. Those companies wouldn't exist if manufacturers were in the business of providing such a service.. Honda Canada advised you contact a dealer, did you?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

someone here posted a link for Plano Texas Honda website and it shows every model with serial number look up so you can see when they were built.

I can't post the link. maybe someone else can again.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> ...link for Plano Texas Honda website and it shows every model with serial number look up so you can see when they were built.


It's not a complete list, but pretty good (scroll down the page): https://planopower.com/store/honda/index_snowblowers.shtml


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Very annoying that you have a problem that has been addressed but never resolved. Buyers remorse can be down right depressing. It's too bad that a new machine is having issues, but the right course of action is having the dealer take their time with it.


----------



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey guy, thanks for the input.

I have an Oppama 1100 and checked the rpm when I got it back the last time. It was running around 3400 
+- Scouring around I found that 3900 give or take was around what it should take. I set it at 4K. Didn't do a thing for it. It idles and revs nicely. But when the thing hits the snow, it wants to bog badly. Makes me wonder whether the engine was made in China. lol Hopefully it'll get resolved before long.

I've known numerous people who have these machines and I'm the only person I've ever known of to have issue with one. Go figure! One of the reasons I bought it was due to their reliability. Simplicity at its best or so I thought. Anything that's man made has its flaws. It just takes me to find the suckers.

I haven't contacted the dealer regarding the other machine yet. Waiting to hear back from them about mine so I'll tackle both the one time. Thus far they've been good with me. Probably because I haven't lost it with them. I'll give that link a shot before hearing form them and hopefully it'll give me the year of manufacture at least. Thanks again.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry JAS. That's just darn right depressing. Like buying a new Ferrari with twelve cylinders only to find out it's running on six cylinders....


Bogging down under load is typically a carburetor/governor related issue. Dealer should be able to sort it out. Good Luck!


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

In very rare circumstances I've seen newer electronically controlled ignition coils cause this. Its not an intuitive repair for a small engine mechanic who's chasing carb problems 99% of the time. If it persists you may want to suggest they try swapping the ignition modules for you.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Marlow said:


> Sounds like the dealer is working on the issue but can't pinpoint it, I know it's frustrating but there nothing more you can ask in that regard.
> 
> As for Honda Canada not providing you with a history report for a used snowblower you're looking at, I've never heard of them doing such a thing anyway. I know with vehicles there are third party companies out there you can pay for history reports. Those companies wouldn't exist if manufacturers were in the business of providing such a service.. Honda Canada advised you contact a dealer, did you?


I contacted Honda Canada with regards to the age of a used HS 928 It took a few back and forth emails but I was told when the blower went in to service.I was required to change the registration of the blower to my name with them and forward pics of the sin # and of the machine. Appears they will not give info as to a machine that you do not own. So it's not possible to learn the age of a used machine before purchase from Honda. It's buyer beware. The looks and condition can be deceiving.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I bought a Honda mower (NOT commercial unit) a couple of years ago and don't care for it. The wheels are too small and it bucks and bounces on rough terrain like crazy. I dislike the variable speed drive and the rear discharge (can't always mulch if it's tall) covers your shoes with grass. I fixed up my old Snapper with a fixed speed you can select and large rear wheels and side discharge and used that last year instead. The Honda twin blade does cut better but the rest of the machine is lacking in my mind.


----------



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey all, just want to thank you guys for the feedback you've given. No idea as to what the problem is/was. Knowing how frustrating it has been for me, I'm probably one of few who actually thinks about the dealership and the b/s they have to deal with when dealing with the public. Feel like crap knowing how many times it's been back. To save both of us the aggravation, I was given an offer on the unit and decided to cut my losses. Hopefully it'll go to a good home and all works out for the new owner.

Being it's nearing end of season, I can manage with a scoop for what little time is left. A friend was telling me the other day that Honda may be heading back to their roots come next season while we were discussing some of the ongoing issues with clogging etc. No idea as to where he may have heard it or as to how valid that may be. So for now I'm just going to hang tight and see what next season may bring. I'm not going to make any harsh decisions at this point so my next blower could be either red or blue. It all depends on next season's lineup will be. Just going to take the time to pool some money together and take it from there. 

As frustrating as it has been, I feel confident that this was a rare case. I know owners who have units that are well over 20 years old. To date, I'm the only person I've known to have a issue with one. It's unfortunate but as the say, _ _ __ happens! It just had to happen to me. lol The things are darn near bullet proof with little maintenance. Reason for its purchase to begin with. Other than lubing cables, greasing auger(s) and changing fluids, there really isn't a whole lot to go wrong other than the odd axle seal. And those are rare from what I've seen or read. So whatever the problem was it has me baffled.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Yamaha has discounts right now that you will not get at the beginning of next season. 

My local dealer has $200 off 6hp. $700 off 10hp and $500 off 13hp.

You can get the 10hp for $3599 freight and pdi included, by far the best bang for your buck. The equivalent(and a little less of a performer) 9hp honda is $4299 right now with freight and pdi included for reference. I'd hop on that yamaha now if I were you! If you didn't like the yamaha for whatever reason, I'd bet you can sell it at the beginning of next season and make money on it or at the very least break even.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

JAS said:


> drmerdp , my blower is an HSS622... To think I bought mine new and my neighbor bought his used. Unreal!


Where can I find out more information about a Honda HSS622 model?


Oh, it's Canadian... Thanks.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

honda.ca


----------

